# Question: Buck vs Doe tracking after shot



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've only been bow hunting a couple of years. I have killed 4 does so far, and no bucks (with my bow). Every shot on the does has been double lung and none have gone more than 30-40 yards. 

What has been your experience for tracking distance on double lunging a mature buck? How far will a 'properly' shot buck normally go? Reading the forums and watching the TV shows, I consistenly hear 100-200 yards. Another part of the question would be 'Does size matter?', Will a monster Kansas buck go farther than a 120# Hill country buck (again both properly shot). 

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I can not answer your question about Kansas bucks, but I have shot a bunch of Texas bucks with a bow. My experience with bucks has been similar to what you write about does. When you double lung shoot them, they CAN'T go far. My guess is that you are doing most things right, meaning waiting until the shot is right, having sharp arrows, knowing your own limits, etc. My opinion is to continue bow hunting the same way you already started.

A large rifle will destroy the spinal cord or possibly both shoulders, meaning the deer does not take another step. But, from my experience, a good pass through double lung shot deer from a bow kills as quickly as the same shot from from a large rifle. Bows, when used correctly, are extremely lethal. Generally, a good pass through double lung shot deer last maybe 5 seconds, give or take a few seconds.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't know if there is a correct awnser to your question. It would seem that no matter the size of the animal they still depend on the same organs to stay alive. Don't think a 200lber would make it any further than a 120lber with the same shot with no oxygen.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree with mudcatz71 for the most part. Body size should not make a difference. If you hit the heart and/or both lungs it should not matter if is a mouse or an elephant, death should occur within a couple of minutes.

You could make an argument that bucks are tougher and use to ignoring a lot more pain...aka fighting and such and thus might travel farther. You could make the argurement that individual animals will react differently and while some will look for the first thick place to hide, other will run full out as long as possible.

I don't think that gender or body size will make that much of a difference...good interesting post and topic though.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'm think dbl lung >>passthru<< will not go much farther than 100 yrds WFO or at least I've not seen it, I have no idea on the Northern WT but don't think it would matter. I have watched more than a few fall inside of 50 when not spooked at the shot. HOGS now thats something that can GO n GO...WW


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Choot em in the heart and they won't make 20 yds.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

BALZTOWAL said:


> Choot em in the heart and they won't make 20 yds.


Actually I've had better luck (less tracking) when the Deer is at ease and lungs are centerpunched, not only are they bleeding from the wound they are spraying everything from the ground up thru the nose and mouth....WW


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

Big northern Mexico deer don't go any farther than the little deer here in wimberley at least in my experiences


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

I agree, I don't think size matters in archery anyways!:biggrin:

I shot a bull moose several years back (although fairly young), it didn't travel more than 30yds. It's estmated weight was around 850lbs.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Bow or gun, it's all about shot placement.


----------

